# DirecTV Protection Plan



## ratoren (Dec 28, 2005)

Coming up on my first month with DTV - when I'll have to decide if I want to cancel the protection plan. On the plus side, the protection plan provides new equipment every two years. On the other hand, it looks like the HR44 and C61 receivers are extremely reliable.

Do you recommend or not recommend continuing with the protection plan for $10/month for the next two years?


----------



## ragweed10 (Jul 10, 2013)

ratoren said:


> Coming up on my first month with DTV - when I'll have to decide if I want to cancel the protection plan. On the plus side, the protection plan provides new equipment every two years. On the other hand, it looks like the HR44 and C61 receivers are extremely reliable.
> 
> Do you recommend or not recommend continuing with the protection plan for $10/month for the next two years?


I would DEFINATELY KEEP the protection Plan.
That way you will be assured you will be OUT an additional $ 10.00 each Month on BRAND NEW Equipment.
Kinda like buying a NEW TV and hope it fails so you can collect on your warranty.
DirecTV will replace any piece of equipment that fails, just for the Shipping Fee. About $ 20.00
On the plus side, the protection plan provides new equipment every two years.
Hope that Promise works better than the FREE Debit Cards, everyone is stillll waiting for.


----------



## DishCSR (Jan 14, 2004)

It's 7.99 for the basic and 19.99 for the premier, not sure where the 10.00 is coming from

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Personally no I wouldn't. I bet on nothing breaking and if it does I'd pay then myself. Granted I can do a lot of work myself. And in two years I'll bet they'd upgrade for free anyway. But then you never know... it's up to you. For some people it's a great deal. For others not so much. It's a personal call I think.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

I wouldn't buy a new piece of electronics without the premier plan. When asked if I want an extended warranty, I always get to say no without hesitation. Everything I've ever made a claim on has been resulted in an upgraded piece of equipment, and the claim process has always been smooth.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

ndole said:


> I wouldn't buy a new piece of electronics without the premier plan. When asked if I want an extended warranty, I always get to say no without hesitation. Everything I've ever made a claim on has been resulted in an upgraded piece of equipment, and the claim process has always been smooth.


Agree. I too have the Protection Plan Premier. A few months ago the mother board on my five year old 55" HDTV failed. Because of it's age support and parts weren't available. DIRECTV replaced it with a Sony XBR-55X900C Smart LED 4K Ultra HDTV.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The thing about "new equipment" is that it's based on a definition you may not agree with. It's not an upgrade from say an HR44 to a HR54. It's an change in class. So it would be for something that's not a Genie. That something doesn't exist currently, but may in the future.

Same with the client, it wouldn't be an upgrade to a hypothetical C71.

If I didn't have owned equipment, I wouldn't have the plan myself.


----------



## ragweed10 (Jul 10, 2013)

DishCSR said:


> It's 7.99 for the basic and 19.99 for the premier, not sure where the 10.00 is coming from
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


That is what I thought, Where did Ratoren come up with $ 10.00 ??


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Agree. I too have the Protection Plan Premier. A few months ago the mother board on my five year old 55" HDTV failed. Because of it's age support and parts weren't available. DIRECTV replaced it with a Sony XBR-55X900C Smart LED 4K Ultra HDTV.


Mmm, I might just change my mind about the Premier plan. I've always had the first tier plan and as time went by and I accumulated more owned HRs the first tier plan became necessary for me to maintain that owned status. I gotta give this some thought...

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Rich said:


> Mmm, I might just change my mind about the Premier plan. I've always had the first tier plan and as time went by and I accumulated more owned HRs the first tier plan became necessary for me to maintain that owned status. I gotta give this some thought...
> 
> Rich


With the Premier plan everything you use with DIRECTV (PCs, AVRs, Speakers, TVs, ect.) is covered and will either be repaired or replaced with equal or greater value.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> With the Premier plan everything you use with DIRECTV (PCs, AVRs, Speakers, TVs, ect.) is covered and will either be repaired or replaced with equal or greater value.


OK, I'm gonna upgrade to the Premier tier. As usual, I have nothing but the utmost respect for your opinions and will just do the upgrade. Thanx.

Rich


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

One thing to keep in mind, it seems it includes LED but not OLED TVs. Now, the user in the below thread didn't actually try a claim, but the terms says LED and not OLED and when it comes to legal terms and conditions, it's generally pretty literal.

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/221246-directvs-premiere-protection-plan/


----------



## ericknolls (Aug 18, 2013)

Go to www.directv.com/technology/protection_plan and you will see what is included in the $7.99 plan. I purchased the plan mainly for realignment and line of sight problems. Trees branches that get in the way of my satellite dish and the two year upgrade of equipment. This plan basically covers your whole system if something goes wrong with it. That appealed to me a lot. Hope this helps!


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

I have been mulling this over myself. I have had the protection plan for a couple of years. So that is $95.88 a year (not sure if there is tax on it too). Unless one has a truck roll and needs at least two receivers replaced (shipping cost), I am not sure it is worth it. Since my dish is pole mounted and I have a spare LNB, needing a truck roll is highly unlikely. I have one HR20 with a bad HDMI port, so I may let them replace that and then just cancel it.


----------



## TechMagik14 (Oct 20, 2016)

poppo

Posted Today, 05:18 PM

I have been mulling this over myself. I have had the protection plan for a couple of years. So that is $95.88 a year (not sure if there is tax on it too). Unless one has a truck roll and needs at least two receivers replaced (shipping cost), I am not sure it is worth it. Since my dish is pole mounted and I have a spare LNB, needing a truck roll is highly unlikely. I have one HR20 with a bad HDMI port, so I may let them replace that and then just cancel it.

I just wanted to give you a heads up. If you cancel the Protection Plan within the first year of having it, they can charge you for the cost of anything you have used it for. I would not recommend using, and then cancelling.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

I've already had it for at least 3 years.


----------



## paranoia (Jun 13, 2014)

MysteryMan said:


> With the Premier plan everything you use with DIRECTV (PCs, AVRs, Speakers, TVs, ect.) is covered and will either be repaired or replaced with equal or greater value.


Please remember that their is a fifty dollar deductible, each,for every item, every time,even if they have fixed it before,I know from personal experience .


----------



## ericknolls (Aug 18, 2013)

paranoia said:


> Please remember that their is a fifty dollar deductible, each,for every item, every time,even if they have fixed it before,I know from personal experience .


Do you mean for people that do not have the protection plan? Anytime I have a service call - DIRECTV does not charge me a fee. The protection plan does have benefits.


----------



## HaterSlayer (Mar 24, 2010)

ericknolls said:


> Do you mean for people that do not have the protection plan? Anytime I have a service call - DIRECTV does not charge me a fee. The protection plan does have benefits.


He's talking about for the Premier. If your TV dies there is a $50 service fee. Not a big deal if you have an expensive TV that dies.

Sent from my LG K7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

paranoia said:


> Please remember that their is a fifty dollar deductible, each,for every item, every time,even if they have fixed it before,I know from personal experience .


While true when you consider the cost of repairing/replacing expensive equipment like HDTVs, AVRs, PCs, Speakers, Routers, Modems, the $50.00 deductible is miniscule.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

paranoia said:


> Please remember that their is a fifty dollar deductible, each,for every item, every time,even if they have fixed it before,I know from personal experience .


Still, getting a top of the line Sony 4K set as a replacement is well worth having to pay that deductible.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I called Retention (I don't like talking to anyone else) yesterday to add the Premier tier. Spent about an hour BSing with the CSR. He admitted right off the bat that he knew little about the PP, but he did his homework while we were chatting and answered everything to my satisfaction. 

Rich


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

I had the PP for 6 years. I just cancelled it and downgraded to the select package to cut costs. I also am going to disconnect one H25 since I no longer need it.

During that time I got a free upgrade to a Genie which gave me 9 receivers. A truck had to come out and set everything up for 9 receivers. I had a remote replaced which would have cost $50.00, according to them, an HR24 replaced, and a Genie 34 replaced with a 44. At first they didn't want to replace the 34 because they were working on a known problem. It's been a few months and I'm still getting emails that they are still working on it. However, I did tell them I had the PP, and they went ahead and replaced it with a 44, and then they didn't want the 34 back. I don't know what would have happened if I didn't have the PP. I probably would have cancelled my account because the 34 was having problems and their unwillingness to replace it was unacceptable. So I don't know if the PP had anything to do with sending out a new Genie or the fact that I insisted it needed to be replaced.


----------



## HaterSlayer (Mar 24, 2010)

Rich said:


> I called Retention (I don't like talking to anyone else) yesterday to add the Premier tier. Spent about an hour BSing with the CSR. He admitted right off the bat that he knew little about the PP, but he did his homework while we were chatting and answered everything to my satisfaction.
> 
> Rich


Aww. I was gonna mention to request tech support. They get points for it. You'd make someone's day by calling in to add protection plan premier.

Sent from my LG K7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

HaterSlayer said:


> Aww. I was gonna mention to request tech support. They get points for it. You'd make someone's day by calling in to add protection plan premier.
> 
> Sent from my LG K7 using Tapatalk


I'll stick with Retention. I've pretty much given up on other CSRs.

Rich


----------



## DishCSR (Jan 14, 2004)

Protection plan agents are required to offer on every call, and have a strict quota to meet or face termination

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## DishCSR (Jan 14, 2004)

I know since I'm a protection plan agent and have very low sales

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

DishCSR said:


> Protection plan agents are required to offer on every call, and have a strict quota to meet or face termination
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


I have always been so against this type of requirements, this leads to all types of frauds. This is no different than what Wells Fargo was doing. The company should measure how many times the product is offered not how many times is sold, as the latter is out of the employees hands.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DishCSR (Jan 14, 2004)

Totally agree, it's based on a percentage of total calls taken , divided by the number of sales accepted, the minimum is 1.85 % and they prefer a 2.00 take rate, this is very difficult to achieve and no one can tell me that the agent's that are consistently meeting that are not lying to customers just to get that sale, or adding it without permission 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## HaterSlayer (Mar 24, 2010)

DishCSR said:


> Totally agree, it's based on a percentage of total calls taken , divided by the number of sales accepted, the minimum is 1.85 % and they prefer a 2.00 take rate, this is very difficult to achieve and no one can tell me that the agent's that are consistently meeting that are not lying to customers just to get that sale, or adding it without permission
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Some people are good at selling. I had a guy on my team that moved 30+ per month. I heard his pitch and saw why.

Sent from my LG K7 using Tapatalk


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> inkahauts, on 20 Oct 2016 - 03:14 AM, said:
> 
> Personally no I wouldn't. I bet on nothing breaking and if it does I'd pay then myself. Granted I can do a lot of work myself. And in two years I'll bet they'd upgrade for free anyway. But then you never know... it's up to you. For some people it's a great deal. For others not so much. It's a personal call I think.


^ this. I've never had the PP. They still offer to upgrade my equipment. Only reason to have it I guess is if you have owned recievers.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

ndole said:


> ndole, on 20 Oct 2016 - 03:22 AM, said:
> 
> I wouldn't buy a new piece of electronics without the premier plan. When asked if I want an extended warranty, I always get to say no without hesitation. Everything I've ever made a claim on has been resulted in an upgraded piece of equipment, and the claim process has always been smooth.


So you'd rather pay $20 a month rather then buy a much cheaper warranty from something like SquareTrade or something? I can get a 2yr plan on SquareTrade for my TV for $169. 24 months on PPP = $480 :sure: . I can even get a SquareTrade 4 yr warranty for a lot less then that ($349).


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> MysteryMan, on 20 Oct 2016 - 08:12 AM, said:
> 
> With the Premier plan everything you use with DIRECTV (PCs, AVRs, Speakers, TVs, ect.) is covered and will either be repaired or replaced with equal or greater value.


Except you're paying like 2x to 3x the price of other warranties . Not to mention for most of the equipment you buy, on the MUCH MORE LIKELY chance that it lasts til you want to upgrade or even if does fail after the mfgr warranty, you can just buy something yourself for the amount of $$$ you flushed down the toilet on the PPP.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

ericknolls said:


> ericknolls, on 20 Oct 2016 - 7:42 PM, said:
> 
> Do you mean for people that do not have the protection plan? Anytime I have a service call - DIRECTV does not charge me a fee. The protection plan does have benefits.


Wow, you must have a lot of service calls. I don't think I've had one in at least 5+ yrs. That's $480 down the drain seeing as a service call is $45 and they'll usually comp you part or all of it even if you don't have the PP.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

HaterSlayer said:


> HaterSlayer, on 21 Oct 2016 - 12:54 AM, said:
> 
> He's talking about for the Premier. If your TV dies there is a $50 service fee. Not a big deal if you have an expensive TV that dies.
> 
> Sent from my LG K7 using Tapatalk


Except most LED TVs are cheap and they don't cover OLED, even on the premiere .


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> MysteryMan, on 21 Oct 2016 - 01:32 AM, said:
> 
> While true when you consider the cost of repairing/replacing expensive equipment like HDTVs, AVRs, PCs, Speakers, Routers, Modems, the $50.00 deductible is miniscule.


You "repair" your router and cable modem? A cable modem is like $100 and a router is about $200 for a nice AC one. You can't repair either one. They just throw it in the trash and give you a new one. But lets go with the $200 AC router as an example. If yours dies after 2 yrs, it will cost you:

$200 to buy router #1
$200 to buy router #2

= $400 on the OFF CHANCE your router dies, more likely just the initial $200.

vs.

$200 to buy router
$20/mo for 2 yrs for PPP = $480

= $680 whether your router dies or not

Which way sounds smarter to you? .


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

SledgeHammer said:


> You "repair" your router and cable modem? A cable modem is like $100 and a router is about $200 for a nice AC one. You can't repair either one. They just throw it in the trash and give you a new one. But lets go with the $200 AC router as an example. If yours dies after 2 yrs, it will cost you:
> 
> $200 to buy router #1
> $200 to buy router #2
> ...


I use the Premier Protection Plan for several reasons. I own my DIRECTV equipment. I own a lot of audio/video equipment. I can well afford the Premier Protection Plan and prefer having the convenience it provides with repairing/replacing equipment. As inkahauts stated in post #4 "For some people it's a great deal. For others not so much. It's a "personal" call". Obviously it's not a good choice for you. We get that with your lengthy posts.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

You folks are missing the point, the PPP covers everything (almost) that you use for DIRECTV, that is your AVR, TVs (most) laptops, tablets, speakers, etc. So you pay one fee for everything as opposed to paying individually for a PP for each item 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

DishCSR said:


> Totally agree, it's based on a percentage of total calls taken , divided by the number of sales accepted, the minimum is 1.85 % and they prefer a 2.00 take rate, this is very difficult to achieve and no one can tell me that the agent's that are consistently meeting that are not lying to customers just to get that sale, or adding it without permission
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


wow, 1.85% take rate is awesome. Techs are supposed to have a take rate of like 5%. But you are correct, measuring this way leads to to lots of fraud, look no further than Wells Fargo.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

peds48 said:


> You folks are missing the point, the PPP covers everything (almost) that you use for DIRECTV, that is your AVR, TVs (most) laptops, tablets, speakers, etc. So you pay one fee for everything as opposed to paying individually for a PP for each item
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Math is hard for some people.


----------



## DishCSR (Jan 14, 2004)

HaterSlayer said:


> Some people are good at selling. I had a guy on my team that moved 30+ per month. I heard his pitch and saw why.
> 
> Sent from my LG K7 using Tapatalk


Yes that's true too some people are just good sales people, I'm not one of them lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Ive had the protection plan ($7.99) for years. Ive used it a few times for broken equipment plus I now have 9 remotes for 4 receivers. I just call them up and tell them mine died. This way the wife and kid have their own remote at every tv and I never have to worry where MINE is.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

DishCSR said:


> Yes that's true too some people are just good sales people, I'm not one of them lol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


and those that are not good at sales usually sign up for positions that did not require selling, like customer support or technical support but someone the company manages to force them to sale their product.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DishCSR (Jan 14, 2004)

Exactly, it wasn't discussed in the hiring process, but now they claim it is discussed, ummm no it wasn't. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## HaterSlayer (Mar 24, 2010)

It was discussed for me. At the time they said to sell 10 per month. That isn't as easy as they make it sound. Kinda sucks that you do great on calls and fix problems but get *****ed at for not selling.

Sent from my LG K7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DishCSR (Jan 14, 2004)

It does suck, dtv really doesn't care that you resolved the customer's issue, just get the sale

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DishCSR said:


> It does suck, dtv really doesn't care that you resolved the customer's issue, just get the sale
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


I don't find this surprising.

Rich


----------



## ragweed10 (Jul 10, 2013)

DishCSR said:


> It does suck, dtv really doesn't care that you resolved the customer's issue, just get the sale
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk





DishCSR said:


> It does suck, dtv really doesn't care that you resolved the customer's issue, just get the sale
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


BIG Change since ATT took over !!!!!!
DTV was HUMAN before Dooms Day. 
Amazing how ATT can SCREW UP the Works.
BUTT, they have had a LOT of Practice.
The Overseas CALL CENTERS are right UP There on the TOP of the List.
WORSE SCREW in the history of Man Kind.


----------



## HaterSlayer (Mar 24, 2010)

ragweed10 said:


> BIG Change since ATT took over !!!!!!
> DTV was HUMAN before Dooms Day.
> Amazing how ATT can SCREW UP the Works.
> BUTT, they have had a LOT of Practice.
> ...


This isn't new. I've been with them before AT&T.

Sent from my LG K7 using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

And I still haven't been transferred to anyone over seas when calling DIRECTV. I've seen no real change for me personally. Just sayin I think it still depends on who you end up getting in the phone when you call in.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

You have gotten lucky because they have moved majority of calls to overseas since they took over. Many Americans have lost jobs since this takeover.


----------



## DishCSR (Jan 14, 2004)

Yes and agents that work at home (like myself ), are losing their jobs on November 30, thanks to att getting rid of wah.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Actually I think they are just smashing everything into existing att call centers and some are over seas, some aren't.


----------



## ragweed10 (Jul 10, 2013)

inkahauts said:


> Actually I think they are just smashing everything into existing att call centers and some are over seas, some aren't.


What is the Point of Calling, When you can't Understand the Rep. ?
They NEED to CLOSE ALL Overseas Call Centers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

SledgeHammer said:


> You "repair" your router and cable modem? A cable modem is like $100 and a router is about $200 for a nice AC one. You can't repair either one. They just throw it in the trash and give you a new one. But lets go with the $200 AC router as an example. If yours dies after 2 yrs, it will cost you:
> 
> $200 to buy router #1
> $200 to buy router #2
> ...


Actually my router and modem combo directly from the cable company is only $100. 
And since I bought it already, Its covered no matter what.
Free replacement and free service calls.
Also for another $125 i got a 5 year additional warranty on my 60 inch Vizio that cover in house calls and repairs as well as free replacement.

The rest of my tvs are valued at under $400 so no point on spending money on a protection plan.
At least not for me.

I'd rather put that money in my own Savings account, HSA or 401K than give $25 a month to Directv to hold.

But $8 certainly that plan has its benefits to some if You can't service your own equipment.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Troch2002 said:


> Troch2002, on 27 Oct 2016 - 04:25 AM, said:Troch2002, on 27 Oct 2016 - 04:25 AM, said:Troch2002, on 27 Oct 2016 - 04:25 AM, said:Troch2002, on 27 Oct 2016 - 04:25 AM, said:
> 
> Actually my router and modem combo directly from the cable company is only $100.
> And since I bought it already, Its covered no matter what.
> ...


Yup. Its nice to think "everything" is covered...

But you have to carry the plan for a year+ at a time and there's a $50 service fee, so anything that you can replace or fix for $290 or less is a loss under the PP. That's going to be almost "everything": routers, modems, cables, remotes, directv equipment and wiring, keyboards, mice, cell phones, pc speakers, projector bulbs, most PC components, printers, fax machines, scanners, etc. and all budget AV equipment.

Theft, fire, vandalism, flood, etc. is covered under your home insurance and/or not covered by PP. Phone drops aren't covered (that's extra). OLEDs aren't covered.

re: Plasmas -- yes, plasmas are covered "in theory", but realistically, you're going to have a hard time getting parts for them now a days, you know, since they stopped making them. So assuming they can't get the parts, what is PP going to do for you? They'll replace your Kuro with a LCD?

Also, there is a $2000 cap per claim, so realistically, higher end gear isn't fully covered either.

People claim convenience? What convenience? If you work, you're realistically looking at 1 week out for the first appointment and unless its DirecTV equipment, you're probably looking at several weeks or more for DirecTV to coordinate the repair for you. Not to mention having to sit at home multiple times for 4 hour tech windows .

Don't get me wrong... I'd pick PP over the Geek Squad warranty though . And if you have owned DirecTV boxes, it might make more sense for you...

But for the average person, it probably doesn't. And average = most. You think insurance companies stay in business if people made lots of claims? This is a huge money maker for DirecTV.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Actually I think they are just smashing everything into existing att call centers and some are over seas, some aren't.


Not to be rude but what you think is not whats actually happening here. Since the buyout they've.
1.Cut part time shifts 
2.Cut hours of full time 
3. People have been fired for stuff that wouldn't normally be a firing offense
4.Closed several centers completely 
All of this has forced people to either leave or be fired to reduce staff here as more and more calls get sent overseas. These are new call centers overseas not old ones.


----------



## ragweed10 (Jul 10, 2013)

west99999 said:


> Not to be rude but what you think is not whats actually happening here. Since the buyout they've.
> 1.Cut part time shifts
> 2.Cut hours of full time
> 3. People have been fired for stuff that wouldn't normally be a firing offense
> ...


OK, Now how do we get ANY SERVICE from ATT ?
I DON'T Speak Overseas Languages.
and DON'T like getting BUM answers that don't work, make any sense, and are a waste of time.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

ragweed10 said:


> What is the Point of Calling, When you can't Understand the Rep. ?
> They NEED to CLOSE ALL Overseas Call Centers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!





ragweed10 said:


> OK, Now how do we get ANY SERVICE from ATT ?
> I DON'T Speak Overseas Languages.
> and DON'T like getting BUM answers that don't work, make any sense, and are a waste of time.


"How does farming jobs overseas benefit Americans?" I remember hearing that from someone not too long ago. :sure:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

west99999 said:


> Not to be rude but what you think is not whats actually happening here. Since the buyout they've.
> 1.Cut part time shifts
> 2.Cut hours of full time
> 3. People have been fired for stuff that wouldn't normally be a firing offenserel
> ...


Mmm, mergers usually cause cuts. Kinda normal. I know it hurts people, but all these companies care about is the bottom line.

Rich


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

ragweed10 said:


> OK, Now how do we get ANY SERVICE from ATT ?
> I DON'T Speak Overseas Languages.
> and DON'T like getting BUM answers that don't work, make any sense, and are a waste of time.


I hate calling any customer service and getting an Indian with a heavy accent. They are hard to understand. They also don't understand certain phrases that we use in the U.S. So it takes a long time to get things done.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

n3vino said:


> I hate calling any customer service and getting an Indian with a heavy accent. They are hard to understand. They also don't understand certain phrases that we use in the U.S. So it takes a long time to get things done.


I usually tell them if I get one that I will call back. Hang up and call again. 
I find that when I call in the daytime business hours I will usually get an American.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> jimmie57, on 28 Oct 2016 - 11:19 AM, said:jimmie57, on 28 Oct 2016 - 11:19 AM, said:jimmie57, on 28 Oct 2016 - 11:19 AM, said:
> 
> I usually tell them if I get one that I will call back. Hang up and call again.
> I find that when I call in the daytime business hours I will usually get an American.


I wouldn't care if the call center was on Pluto and they had thick Plutoniun accents if they actually knew anything. I couldn't even get a tech support CSR that knew how to program the remote and it took me _5_ transfers before they found somebody who even knew what an AM21 or OTA was. This is not related to AT&T. They were like this before too. Maybe like 10 yrs ago they had more knowledable people. Good luck getting any engineering ticket resolved. I even had a CSR that tried to hard upsell me to AT&T even though I kept insisting "AT&T only has crappy internet service in my area, only 75Mbps". She kept insisting I could get FTTH. Believe me, I know I can't.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

west99999 said:


> Not to be rude but what you think is not whats actually happening here. Since the buyout they've.
> 1.Cut part time shifts
> 2.Cut hours of full time
> 3. People have been fired for stuff that wouldn't normally be a firing offense
> ...


 What I said is directly in line with what you said. It's sad and unfortunate. Any DIRECTV only site they want to keep will likely be be turned into an att center and unionized at some point so they are probably being as strict as possible now to lower the employee count.

I am curios what is suddenly a fireable offense that wasn't before?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

west99999 said:


> Not to be rude but what you think is not whats actually happening here. Since the buyout they've.
> 1.Cut part time shifts
> 2.Cut hours of full time
> 3. People have been fired for stuff that wouldn't normally be a firing offense
> ...


Companies have a one word description of the listed by you, Synergies.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> inkahauts, on 28 Oct 2016 - 12:40 PM, said:
> 
> I am curios what is suddenly a fireable offense that wasn't before?


Probably what was one before, but they didn't crack down on it for whatever reason, so people got away with it . We had that happen at my company. A senior VP was doing what any sane person would have fired him on the spot for multiple times, but they kept turning a blind eye til he wrapped up his big project. Pretty much the next day he was outta here! We also have several employees that have reps for watching TV all day. Srs. One has already been canned, but they keep the other one around even though everybody knows about it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

n3vino said:


> I hate calling any customer service and getting an Indian with a heavy accent. They are hard to understand. They also don't understand certain phrases that we use in the U.S. So it takes a long time to get things done.


And they tend to talk sooo fast.

Rich


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Rich said:


> And they tend to talk sooo fast.
> 
> Rich


or perhaps you hear sooooo slow....hahaha

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

they frickin sent tech service to Indian and such that you cant understand......wtf.....for years i have always got clear speaking english people in tech service line, or ISS, now this crap that i have to ask them to repeat like 10 times......bull crap!!

Oh, either PP is total crap, unless you are trying to beat the system and purposely break your tv every year.....it will NEVER work out that you would be ahead. 

That and directv already replaces and upgrades their equipment for free anyway. Plus with the new $49 service call its a no brainer, and the PP does not get you a tech faster, if there's storm damage in your area you are sitll waiting a month for a tech. I know this because people have called me and paid cash instead of waiting on directv to get there


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

inkahauts said:


> Personally no I wouldn't. I bet on nothing breaking and if it does I'd pay then myself. Granted I can do a lot of work myself. And in two years I'll bet they'd upgrade for free anyway. But then you never know... it's up to you. For some people it's a great deal. For others not so much. It's a personal call I think.





Jodean said:


> they frickin sent tech service to Indian and such that you cant understand......wtf.....for years i have always got clear speaking english people in tech service line, or ISS, now this crap that i have to ask them to repeat like 10 times......bull crap!!
> 
> Oh, either PP is total crap, unless you are trying to beat the system and purposely break your tv every year.....it will NEVER work out that you would be ahead.
> 
> That and directv already replaces and upgrades their equipment for free anyway. Plus with the new $49 service call its a no brainer, and the PP does not get you a tech faster, if there's storm damage in your area you are sitll waiting a month for a tech. I know this because people have called me and paid cash instead of waiting on directv to get there


Obviously the Protection Plan is not a good choice for "you". But as inkahauts posted earlier for some people it's a great deal, for others not so much. It's a "personal" call.


----------



## thyname (May 10, 2015)

Jodean said:


> they frickin sent tech service to Indian and such that you cant understand......wtf.....for years i have always got clear speaking english people in tech service line, or ISS, now this crap that i have to ask them to repeat like 10 times......bull crap!!
> 
> Oh, either PP is total crap, unless you are trying to beat the system and purposely break your tv every year.....it will NEVER work out that you would be ahead.
> 
> That and directv already replaces and upgrades their equipment for free anyway. Plus with the new $49 service call its a no brainer, and the PP does not get you a tech faster, if there's storm damage in your area you are sitll waiting a month for a tech. I know this because people have called me and paid cash instead of waiting on directv to get there


It is not so much the accent of those people, rather the comprehension of the common conversation English

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ragweed10 (Jul 10, 2013)

thyname said:


> It is not so much the accent of those people, rather the comprehension of the common conversation English
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Maybe they do it on PURPOSE.
It eliminates Customers Bothering them.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ragweed10 said:


> Maybe they do it on PURPOSE.
> It eliminates Customers Bothering them.


Where I live there is a large Indian population and they are hard to understand, unless they speak slowly. It's not just the CSRs.

Rich


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

SledgeHammer said:


> I wouldn't care if the call center was on Pluto and they had thick Plutoniun accents if they actually knew anything. I couldn't even get a tech support CSR that knew how to program the remote and it took me _5_ transfers before they found somebody who even knew what an AM21 or OTA was. This is not related to AT&T. They were like this before too. Maybe like 10 yrs ago they had more knowledable people. Good luck getting any engineering ticket resolved. I even had a CSR that tried to hard upsell me to AT&T even though I kept insisting "AT&T only has crappy internet service in my area, only 75Mbps". She kept insisting I could get FTTH. Believe me, I know I can't.


It is all the way down the line on ignorance regarding the entire Directv experience. I've had an installer tell me the HR54 must use its internal lnb powering system, that I could not use a separate power inserter, I was able to convince him to let me take a power inserter and splitter from the van so I could try what I knew to be correct and the only way I could use the Genie on a different floor from where the LNB wire entered the house.

Then I spent three hours on the phone with customer service from a foreign country to try to active an H24, I would read the receiver ID to the Rep, he would keep asking me to read it again and again, this happened about 15 times, he would put me on hold, again and again, finally 1.5 hours later the activation went through but then it kept failing the setup test so they transferred me back to America, supposedly to an office that could help me, turned out to be the central operator, she says she will transfer me to another department, which department I ask, she is not sure but another coworker who has worked for Directv for over 30 years assured her this is the number that will help me.

OK, phone rings, hello this is P.C. Richard how can I help you, I said what, is this Directv, no we don't sell Directv. Click. If it was not for the local installation supervisor who kindly walked me through forcing a software update to my H24, the issue would never have been resolved.

I don't care about difficulty with English, I do think it is not much to ask that the people that work for Directv, from the installation person on down to the customer service rep have the proper knowledge and know how for common issues and problems. In addition to some little things like why does Directv ask you every single time you call in if the number you have on the account is acceptable for them to use to call you regarding account issues, if you say yes once isn't that enough, anyway I stay with Directv because they are generous with subscription credits and there are certain things I prefer over cable but it seems right now the company is in some disarray.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

peds48 said:


> You folks are missing the point, the PPP covers everything (almost) that you use for DIRECTV, that is your AVR, TVs (most) laptops, tablets, speakers, etc. So you pay one fee for everything as opposed to paying individually for a PP for each item
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wait a second, you wrote "most" laptops, this is a revelation to me, are you saying that if you have the Directv protection plan and your laptop dies, maybe the hard drive finally gives in, they will do what? Give you enough money to replace your particular brand of laptop? Is there a price limit as to how much they will give? What does most cover? Macbook Pros?


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

peds48 said:


> or perhaps you hear sooooo slow....hahaha
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


OK, I'm looking over the terms and Apple computers are included but it also states that Directv has the right to keep your equipment if they provide a replacement which means if your Macbook Pro dies, presumably they are going to want you to mail it in so they can try to fix it, if they purchase and have a new one delivered and keep your old one, they also keep your hard drive with all of your information on it, that is unacceptable and in my mind would kill the advantage of having what would amount to $95 a year of insurance for your laptop.

And the limit is $2000 per product and $6000 for the year which is fair but it also states if they can't fix your product they will replace it with a comparable product not to exceed the purchase price of the original product.

What does that mean? Does that mean they will replace a 2010 Macbook Pro with a Dell? Also what if a 2010 Macbook Pro cost you $2000 but the current value on such an old device is much less so how would they value that? I agree with most of the sentiment here that in my experience Directv will upgrade long time customers for free and the protection for receivers is not worth it and as a sort of computer insurance it is probably more of a hassle than it is worth. Based on the language in the agreement it looks like you might have to register your laptop within 30 days of purchasing in order for it to be covered, I could see Directv getting out of replacing a Macbook Pro in a myriad of ways.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

There's a difference between having the right to keep replaced equipment and enforcing that right. You won't know until you file a claim. Back in July I had issues with my 2011 Sony 55" HDTV. I filed a claim and DIRECTV sent a tech to my home to diagnose the issue. He determined the mother board failed. Because of the age of the HDTV there was no longer any support for it and parts were no longer available so it would have to be replaced. DIRECTV informed me because it was a high end Sony HDTV it would be replaced with a high end Sony model. They replaced it with a Sony XBR-55X900C 55" Smart LED 4K Ultra HDTV as I posted earlier. They didn't require me to send them the replaced HDTV and the tech that was sent to my home was happy to take it off my hands.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

GordonGekko said:


> Wait a second, you wrote "most" laptops, this is a revelation to me, are you saying that if you have the Directv protection plan and your laptop dies, maybe the hard drive finally gives in, they will do what? Give you enough money to replace your particular brand of laptop? Is there a price limit as to how much they will give? What does most cover? Macbook Pros?


the "most" was meant to apply to the TVs, my post was poorly worded, but yet hit hit a point there is a limit on each claim, and I believe that limit is $2000, so yes it wont cover your new beefed out MBP, or at least you don't get the entire purchased covered

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hahler2 (Sep 19, 2006)

I just had my Directv installed. I did not get the protection plan. However, I'm curious on something. The installer did tell me that if I had the lower package protection plan that I would qualify for a free upgrade every 2 years. I'm just wondering how much an equipment upgrade normally costs? Because keeping the protection plan for 2 years would be around 200 dollars.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

MysteryMan said:


> There's a difference between having the right to keep replaced equipment and enforcing that right. You won't know until you file a claim. Back in July I had issues with my 2011 Sony 55" HDTV. I filed a claim and DIRECTV sent a tech to my home to diagnose the issue. He determined the mother board failed. Because of the age of the HDTV there was no longer any support for it and parts were no longer available so it would have to be replaced. DIRECTV informed me because it was a high end Sony HDTV it would be replaced with a high end Sony model. They replaced it with a Sony XBR-55X900C 55" Smart LED 4K Ultra HDTV as I posted earlier. They didn't require me to send them the replaced HDTV and the tech that was sent to my home was happy to take it off my hands.


I agree but I can't imagine anyone who would be cool with Directv or anyone keeping their hard drive even if it was encrypted, if you could wipe the drive as you would do before selling it that would be fine but in this situation your computer just died so obviously nothing can be done to secure your information.


----------



## HaterSlayer (Mar 24, 2010)

GordonGekko said:


> OK, I'm looking over the terms and Apple computers are included but it also states that Directv has the right to keep your equipment if they provide a replacement which means if your Macbook Pro dies, presumably they are going to want you to mail it in so they can try to fix it, if they purchase and have a new one delivered and keep your old one, they also keep your hard drive with all of your information on it, that is unacceptable and in my mind would kill the advantage of having what would amount to $95 a year of insurance for your laptop.
> 
> And the limit is $2000 per product and $6000 for the year which is fair but it also states if they can't fix your product they will replace it with a comparable product not to exceed the purchase price of the original product.
> 
> What does that mean? Does that mean they will replace a 2010 Macbook Pro with a Dell? Also what if a 2010 Macbook Pro cost you $2000 but the current value on such an old device is much less so how would they value that? I agree with most of the sentiment here that in my experience Directv will upgrade long time customers for free and the protection for receivers is not worth it and as a sort of computer insurance it is probably more of a hassle than it is worth. Based on the language in the agreement it looks like you might have to register your laptop within 30 days of purchasing in order for it to be covered, I could see Directv getting out of replacing a Macbook Pro in a myriad of ways.


It means you'll get back another Macbook 2010 or something newer/better. They usually give you apple for apple and windows for windows. The two times I've used it(for tvs) I got better TVs back because they were newer.

Sent from my LG K7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DishCSR (Jan 14, 2004)

I used it once to replace a laptop, which was very old, had my choice of brand new or refurbished new, the one I picked was a Toshiba Satellite model which is very nice with like 8 times the memory and all the bells and whistles, I am very pleased with it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Regarding overseas call centers, I wish that the PP actually helped in terms of phone support, I think it used to. I had a Dell laptop and was able to get Gold support. It was awesome. Always got a tech in Tennessee or Texas, they always followed up the call with an email and their direct contact info, work hours etc.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

hahler2 said:


> I just had my Directv installed. I did not get the protection plan. However, I'm curious on something. The installer did tell me that if I had the lower package protection plan that I would qualify for a free upgrade every 2 years. I'm just wondering how much an equipment upgrade normally costs? Because keeping the protection plan for 2 years would be around 200 dollars.


Upgrades are free after a year, its another sales scam, dont get PP


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

MysteryMan said:


> Agree. I too have the Protection Plan Premier. A few months ago the mother board on my five year old 55" HDTV failed. Because of it's age support and parts weren't available. DIRECTV replaced it with a Sony XBR-55X900C Smart LED 4K Ultra HDTV.


i Guess i wouldnt get TOO excited about a new $800 tv after paying $240 a year in PP costs......lets say you had the PP for those 5 years since you bought the tv, so you just paid $1200 to get the $800 tv.....which pry only cost them about $500


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Jodean said:


> i Guess i wouldnt get TOO excited about a new $800 tv after paying $240 a year in PP costs......lets say you had the PP for those 5 years since you bought the tv, so you just paid $1200 to get the $800 tv.....which pry only cost them about $500


Of course on the opposite end, you've had your $800 TV for 12.5 months and it is out of warranty when it dies. You just saved yourself quite a bit of money.


----------



## steveymacjr (Feb 21, 2016)

If you want to upgrade to the Premier level you don't have to call, just go to your Directv.com account and add it there.. 
I prefer to do everything online, even chat with tech support and customer service.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

steveymacjr said:


> If you want to upgrade to the Premier level you don't have to call, just go to your Directv.com account and add it there..
> I prefer to do everything online, even chat with tech support and customer service.


When ever upgrading packages is best to do it over with a CSR just in case you may qualify for some discounts, computer will most likely throw street price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

MysteryMan said:


> Obviously the Protection Plan is not a good choice for "you". But as inkahauts posted earlier for some people it's a great deal, for others not so much. It's a "personal" call.





Jodean said:


> i Guess i wouldnt get TOO excited about a new $800 tv after paying $240 a year in PP costs......lets say you had the PP for those 5 years since you bought the tv, so you just paid $1200 to get the $800 tv.....which pry only cost them about $500


Again, obviously the Protection Plan is not a good choice for "you". We get that. For others it's a great deal and a "personal" call. Let's not repeat ourselves. 


trh said:


> Of course on the opposite end, you've had your $800 TV for 12.5 months and it is out of warranty when it dies. You just saved yourself quite a bit of money.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

For 90% of the customers, the protection plan is a poor choice. Very high premiums as compared to the risk and value of loss.



MysteryMan said:


> Again, obviously the Protection Plan is not a good choice for "you". We get that. For others it's a great deal and a "personal" call. Let's not repeat ourselves.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

raott said:


> For 90% of the customers, the protection plan is a poor choice. Very high premiums as compared to the risk and value of loss.


What is your source for the 90%??? I'll save you the time... you pulled it out of an area where 'the sun don't shine.'


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

trh said:


> What is your source for the 90%??? I'll save you the time... you pulled it out of an area where 'the sun don't shine.'


Very eloquently put. I totally agree.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I agree too. I've got many things on the PP now. Three laptops, two iPads, many TVs, two desktops, two AVR systems (including speakers) and many more items. It would cost a small fortune to protect all these devices individually.

Rich


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

No need to be uncivil.

Back to the point, do you refute that for the vast majority of customers, the PP is not a good value? When you look at the relation of the very low risk of electronics failing, and the fairly low cost of replacement, as compared to the steep premiums, it is a terrible deal for the consumer.



trh said:


> What is your source for the 90%??? I'll save you the time... you pulled it out of an area where 'the sun don't shine.'


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

raott said:


> No need to be uncivil.
> 
> Back to the point, do you refute that for the vast majority of customers, the PP is not a good value? When you look at the relation of the very low risk of electronics failing, and the fairly low cost of replacement, as compared to the steep premiums, it is a terrible deal for the consumer.


If you believe that for the vast majority the PP is a poor choice, then say that. You don't get to create your own percentages and use it like it is a fact. That is why I responded the way I did, and I apologize for that.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

raott said:


> No need to be uncivil.
> 
> Back to the point, do you refute that for the vast majority of customers, the PP is not a good value? When you look at the relation of the very low risk of electronics failing, and the fairly low cost of replacement, as compared to the steep premiums, it is a terrible deal for the consumer.


 One more time. The Protection Plan is not a good choice for "you". For others it's a great deal and a "personal" call. Now what part of that do you not understand?


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

well i suppose it would be worth it, ill buy a bunch of stuff on facebook thats broke, turn in all the stuff under PP and get it replaced. 

Good idea! thx! maybe the PP is a great deal!!


----------



## steveymacjr (Feb 21, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone could help me with the Premier site... I just got an iPad Pro through AT&T and I'm trying to add it to the list of devices i have, but under OS, IOS isn't listed.. what do i use, OS X or newer?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

steveymacjr said:


> I was wondering if anyone could help me with the Premier site... I just got an iPad Pro through AT&T and I'm trying to add it to the list of devices i have, but under OS, IOS isn't listed.. what do i use, OS X or newer?


Huh. I put two iPads on the PP and had no problems.

Rich


----------

